# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  propagaçãp de zoanthus

## Ricardo Bacelo

tenho zoanthus numa pedra com mushrooms e no outro dia o meu patas azul passou por la e levou um dos Polyps do zoanthus na carapaça e eu tirei e poes numa rocha e tá la bem, agora o que eu queria saber é como se faz a propagação de zoanthus. na outra pedra tenho 7 Polyps e queria saber como faço para os propagar.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Ricardo,

colocas uma pedra junto dos zuanthus, que eles propagam-se sozinhos.

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

pois isso eu já me tinha aprecebido mas a minha duvida é será que com um Polyp coloniza? é que tenhum um numa pedra sozinho ou ponho mais para eles propagarem?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Sim, se as condiçoes forem boas, ele propaga-se.

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

de que condições falas? dos parametros da agua???

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> de que condições falas? dos parametros da agua???


Boas, Ricardo.

Da qualidade da água e da qualidade da iluminação, pois esses corais são fotossintéticos. Mas se tens um pólipo agarrado a uma rocha, deixa-o estar que ele acaba por se propagar.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> tenho zoanthus numa pedra com mushrooms e no outro dia o meu patas azul passou por la e levou um dos Polyps do zoanthus na carapaça e eu tirei e poes numa rocha e tá la bem, agora o que eu queria saber é como se faz a propagação de zoanthus. na outra pedra tenho 7 Polyps e queria saber como faço para os propagar.


 :Olá: Viva
Aqui explica como propagar Zoanthus e outros corais http://www.coralfrags.org/
Aqui é explicado um dos métodos

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno ;-)

----------

